# Nvidia Raid Controller Problem ?



## Ronaldr (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm trying to install freebsd 7.2 on this ECS GF8200A motherboard. It has a Nvidia Raid Controller built on the board, when installing freebsd, it cannot detect any disks or the array that I have already built.

The driver cd includes a floppy image for loading the drivers on a XP install, But however it does not include drivers for Unix/Linux.

Does anyone know a way I can load these 3rd party raid drivers for freebsd ?

-Thank You


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 7, 2009)

Not directly.  Research the driver's chipset and freebsd?
"(chipset) AND freebsd AND raid AND install"  ...


----------



## Ronaldr (Jul 7, 2009)

its a 8200 chipset, also when I deleted the array and just used the disks in sata mode they did not get detected either


----------



## Rynor (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm using an nvidia mcp55 chipset with onboard sata/raid (though I'm not using it as raid) and it also has the same problem, probably due to a regression since it worked in 6.2 however by disabling acpi it works.


----------

